# Teichplanung - Neuling



## drzero (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf Rat eines Freundes auf dieses Forum hier aufmerksam geworden da ich
gerade mit dem Gedanken spiele bzw. entschlossen bin mir einen Teich zu bauen.
Erst dachte ich das dies eigentlich gar kein grosses Problem ist.
Denkste.
Nach durchlesen einiger Forumsbeitraege ist mir schnell klar geworden
das es doch nicht so leicht ist.

Ich denke und bin davon überzeugt das ich hier in diesem Forum sehr gut aufgehoben bin
unter all diesen Teichcracks....

Als erstes moechte ich Euch mein Teichvorhaben in Form einer Draufsicht zeigen.
Hier wuensche ich mir von euch Kritik oder Ratschlaege zu meinem Entwurf.
Mir geht es eigentlich nur um, kann ich mit dieser geplanten Teichform mitsamt Terassen
weiterplanen oder mache ich jetzt schon grobe Denkfehler.

In dem angehängten Bild findet Ihr meinen Teichentwurf.
Abmessungen: Länge 8m, Breite 6m, Tiefe 1,5m
Ostseite ist Betrachterseite (Eingang Garten, hier soll auch mal ne Gartenterasse entstehen).
Südseite und Westseite schliessen an Thujabäume an.
Nordseite ist Rasenfläche. 
In dem Teich sollen sich auch spaeter Fische heimisch fühlen.
Der geplante Wassereinlauf soll in Gestalt eines Bachlaufes entstehen.
Ein externer Filter ist ebenfalls vorgesehen.

So das wars erstmal. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hi und :willkommen

Deine Planung sieht gut und das sollte funktionieren. Ist auch eine vernünftige Größe. An was für Fische denkst du? Solltest du bei der weiteren Planung auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen. Manche Fische sind sehr anspruchsvoll und manche geben sich mit deutlich weniger zufrieden. Denn wenn die Frage geklärt scheint, melden sich bestimmt die User die solche Fische halten und die besten Tipps für dessen Haltung haben.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg....


----------



## drzero (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Betreff Fischwahl.
Hatte da an Goldfische, Gründlinge, Rotaugen und Rotfedern gedacht.
Bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher da einige Fische doch sehr aktiv, damit meine ich gründeln, sind und diese trübes Wasser hervorrufen.
Aber so richtig gedanken habe ich mir noch nicht gemacht.

Ah, eins noch!
Bei mir soll sich kein Kies im Teich befinden. Mag ich nicht und was ich so über die Steinchen
gelesen habe sind diese nicht Vorteilhaft in Bezug auf Algen.


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Na das ist doch schon mal eine Grundlage. Die Fische sind nach meiner Erfahrung sehr umgänglich und leicht zufrieden zustellen. Aber ich denke, da melden sich noch die Profis, die sich mit solchen Fischen wirklich auskennen.

In einem Teich braucht es soweit keinen Kies, nur musst du für ausreichend Substrat oder ähnlichen für die Pflanzen sorgen. Sicher kann man die Pflanzen auch in den Körben belassen, nur sollten die dann groß genug sein, damit sich die Wurzeln entfalten. Aber ich denke, das ist klar und da ist noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin. Über die Eigenschaften von Substrat und Kiesen in Teichen gibt es hier auch verschiedene Meinungen. Aber bei deiner Planung würde ich den Kies durchaus in den Randzonen bzw. den Bachlaufgräben einbringen. Schon der Optik halber, sieht halt schöner aus. Den Tiefbereich lasse mal ohne Substrat. Für deine Planung hast du schon von einem Filter gesprochen, was ja bei Fischbesatz - egal welcher Art - schon sehr wichtig ist. Ich würde dir bei deiner Teichgröße empfehlen, das Ganze auf Schwerkraft bzw. Halbschwerkraft mit einem Bodenablauf zu planen. (siehe hierzu im Forum - Grundlagen) Das ist bestimmt die sauberste Variante nach meiner Meinung. Macht anfangs im Bau evtl. mehr Arbeit, aber das Ergebnis lässt sich sehen und der Pflegeaufwand ist im Verhältnis ein Klax.

Aber dazu später nochmal. Bestimmt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hi............... hast Du auch einen realen Vornamen, Zero?
Herzlich willkommen hier!
Fragen meinerseits, Dir vermutlich schon sonnenklar 
Du schreibst: Süd- und Westseite schließen sich Thujabäume an.
Was muß ich mir darunter vorstellen? Wie groß, wie weit entfernt?

Hinsichtlich der geplanten Fische...
Goldfische vermehren sich sehr stark, es gibt sehr schöne, veredelte Zuchtformen: Sarasa, __ Shubunkin - ebenfalls robust und absolut teichtauglich. Zur Geburtenkontrolle empfehle ich Dir von vornherein z.B. 1 oder 2 __ Sonnenbarsche, aber bitte gleicher Gattung

Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du Rotfedern einsetzen möchtest?
Wir hatten sie im teich, sie sind sehr scheu.. und haben uns die gesamte Bande beunruhigt. Nun schwimmen sie bei Freunden in einem größeren Teich, wo sie reichlich Raum haben sich zu verstecken.

Als Tipp, reichlich Pflanzen, auch Unterwasserpflanzen - tun dem Teich und den Lebewesen darin nur gut!
Bin schon gespannt auf Deine weitere Vorgehensweise.


----------



## drzero (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo fleißige Antworter,

ja natuerlich habe ich auch einen Vornamen. Hab ich vergessen, sorry.
Ihr duerft bzw. koennt mich mit Jens anreden. 

So nun weitere von Vielen Gedanken mit denen ich mich beim schlafengehen so auseinandersetze.

Als Substrat in den Zonen A und B möchte ich eine Mischung von Bausand und Lehm verwenden. Jeweils 10cm hoch. 

Der Tiefenbereich soll leer bleiben von Bodengrund.
Frage mich hier zudem ob ich diesen trichterfoermig zur Mitte hin laufen lassen soll.
Somit kann der Ansauger (steht dann am tiefsten Pukt des Teiches) der Filterpumpe am meisten Dreck in den Vorfilter befoerdern.

Zu den Fischen.
Habe mal gehoert das Rotaugen und Rotfedern sehr gut gegen Mückenlarven sind.

@Eva-Maria: Die Thujas sind bis zu 4m hoch und stehen ca. 2m entfernt zum Teichrand.
                   Wie findest Du mein Teichplan?


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo JENS......

An was für einen "Ansauger" hast du gedacht. Die Trichterform ist gut, aber nicht zu eng planen, die Pumpen bzw. der BA schafft einen recht großen Ansaugradius. Bedenke bei der Wahl, das der Dreck evtl. durch einen Filterkorb am "Ansauger" muss und dieser dir dann leicht verstopfen kann. Daher ja mein Rat mit dem Bodenablauf. Auch dran denken, wenn du den Schmutz von unten hoch holst, er ja so erstmal durch die Pumpe muss und diese auch schnell verstopft und blockiert, bis er in den Filter gelangt. Bei Schwerkraft bzw. Halbschwerkraft kommt er alleine hoch und sollte dann erst in einem Vorfilter landen und dann durch die Pumpe in den Filter geschickt werden.

PS: Du wirst Dir noch viel mehr Gedanken machen und schlecht einschlafen, wenn du erstmal einige Antworten und Ratschläge bekommen hast.  Ich weiß wovon ich rede, mir ging es nicht anders. Aber es hat mir alles sehr weiter geholfen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Jens,
erst einmal :willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.
Ich habe mal Deine Teichskizze begutachtet,
grundsätzlich schaut die o.k. aus.
Was ich persönlich anders machen würde - wäre die Form.
In der Natur gibt es eigentlich keine so rechteckigen Gewässer einfach ein paar 
Schwünge in die Teichform geben und es wirkt schon nätürlicher.
Zu Fischen würde ich persönlich eher zu Kleinfischen tendieren (z.B __ Moderlieschen/Bitterlinge).
hier www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=28097/?q=Naturteichumbau
ist z. B. mein Teichumbau zu sehen.
Vielleicht hilft es Dir ein bisschen.
LG Markus


----------



## drzero (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

@ Markus

Danke fuer Dein Ratschlag. Werde mal probieren etwas Schwung in die Sache zu bringen.
Denke aber mal das die Grundform so erhalten bleibt. Gefällt mir einfach. Was denkst Du über die Terassen bzw. Pflanzzonen? zu wenig, zu viel?

Diese Frage stelle ich auch an alle anderen Besucher.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Jens,
Ich bin Pflanzenliebhaber - vor allem auch Seerosenliebhaber, deshalb kann man meiner 
Meinung nach gar nicht zu viele Pflanzzonen haben.
Wenn Du nicht unbedingt Kois einsetzen willst, dann würde ich den Tiefenbereich auch
Flächenmäßig gar nicht ganz so groß machen. Bei mir ist ich denke bald die Hälfte der
Teichfläche auf ca. 50 - 60 cm.
Allerdings habe ich auch einen separaten Ufergraben, in dem der Großteil meiner
Sumpfpflanzen steht. 
Ich finde einen Ufergraben einfach genial - hast Du Dir darüber schon einmal Gedanken
gemacht? - Nur so als Anregung.
LG Markus


----------



## drzero (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Teichbesitzer,

habe mal meine Gedanken und Überlegungen zu Papier gebracht.
Als erstes nochmal die geplante Teichform farbig (Zonen sind besser erkennbar).
Bin mir immer noch nicht so sicher ob die Anzahl der Terrassen ausreichend ist
bzw. die Groesse??

Meine Vorstellung bzgl. Pflanzen sehen im Moment so aus:
Südseite:   Im Hintergrund hochwachsende Pflanzen
Westseite: Mittelhohes Wachstum da sich ja dahinter der "Berg" mit Bachlauf 
                 befindet. Übergang Berg zu Teich soll eine Natursteinmauer werden.
Nord und Ostseite: Niedrigwachsende Pflanzen ("__ Bodendecker")

In den Bereichen "B" sollen hauptsächlich Seerosen ihren Platz finden.

Auch zur Ufergestaltung habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht. Siehe Bild.

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Kritik oder Ratschläge.


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

hallo jens,

ich habe dein bild etwas ergänzt:
 

damit bei regen der "Nährboden" nicht in den teich spült und es zur unkontrollierten vermehrung von nicht gewollten algen kommt  solltest du hier einen überlauf vorsehen.

einen bodenablauf bei der teichgröße mit einzuplanen wäre bestimmt ned verkehrt. 

schaut doch schon mal alles ganz gut aus


----------



## drzero (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo bertona,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen in diesem Forum voller netter hilfsbereiter Teichexperten.
Leider hast du dein Problem in "meinem" Thread gestellt. 
Ich glaube wenn du einen eigenen eröffnest wird es einfacher.

LG Jens


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Servus Bertona

Herzlich Willkommen

Habe Dir ein neues Thema gegönnt .... Hier ...


----------



## drzero (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

@Mitch

Danke für Deinen Tipp mit dem Überlauf. Wurde natürlich gleich notiert und eingeplant.



In Bezug auf die Filterfrage weiss ich noch gar nicht was ich machen soll!?
Am Anfang ging mein Gedanke zu einem Mehrkammerfiltersystem mit UV Licht 
und im Teich sich befindenden Ansaugrohr. Je mehr ich aber das Forum hier durchstöbere
denke ich mal das beste wäre ein Filter auf dem Schwerkraftprinzip.
Habe mich aber noch nicht so sehr mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt. Noch nicht.
Als erstes kommt mir der Gedanke auf die Dichtheit des Bodenauslaufs (Verbindung Folie
zu Abgangsrohr). Auch frage ich mich, ob nicht das Abgangsrohr leicht verstopft wenn schwerere Teilchen mit eingezogen werden die es dann nicht bis zum Filter packen.


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Jens.

Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall einen Bodenablauf empfehlen. Die handelsüblichen Teile sind mit entsprechendem Dichtungsring an der Folienverbindungstelle versehen. Wenn dein Boden vernünftig fest ist, würde ich Dir die Emfpehlung weitergeben, den Bodenablauf in ein kleines Betonbett zu legen bzw. mit Beton verfüllen. Diesen Ratschlag habe ich auch hier erhalten und es war kein Problem.  

Ich habe gleich BA und Rohr mit Beton verfüllt. Da sackt nicht mehr viel zusammen und der Folienflansch hält auch super, wenn Du diesen schönen verklebst.. Der Bodenablauf sollte mit einem DN 110er Ausgang versehen sein. Es gibt auch kleinere, aber bestimmt nicht so effektiv. Die KG-Verbindungen halten ganz sicher dicht. Mein Tipp: Achte aber dabei auf die Fließrichtung des Wasser, damit es keine unnötigen Verwirbelungen gibt und sich an den Muffen kein Dreck festsetzen kann. Bei einem 110er KG verstopft so schnell nichts. Die bewegten Wassermengen kannst du über Schieber kurz vor dem Filtereinlauf regulieren. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, schafft der BA und die 110er Verrohrung bis 15000 l Durchflussmenge und nimmt bestimmt reichlich groben Schmutz mit. Ansonsten plane doch zur Sicherheit eine Revisionsklappe vor dem Filtereinlauf ein und so kannst du bei ungutem Gefühl mal durchspülen. Gut, dass macht das Wasser dann evtl. wieder kurz trüb, aber das gibt sich recht schnell.

Ein Mehrkammerfiltersystem mit UVC ist bestimmt die richtige Idee. Die gibt's auch für Schwerkraft zu kaufen oder gar selber zu bauen. aber da gibt's bestimmt noch Tipps von den "alten" Hasen.


----------



## drzero (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Zacky und andere.

Gibt es irgendwo hier im Forum ne Bauanleitung fuer solch einen Schwerkraftfilter?
Mit der Sufu komme ich nicht so richtig klar


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Naja, eine richtige Bauanleitung findest du so nicht. Aber in den verschiedenen Themen habe einige solche Anlagen gebaut. Ich versuche mal, Dir anhand meines zukünftigen Filterbau's den Aufbau zu erklären., aber ich denke, hierzu melden sich noch einige User.

Also. Der Platz ist da und ich nutze für den Filterbau zwei IBC 800 l. Vor dem IBC ist eine grüne 300 l - Tonne mit SiPa geplant. In die Tonne läuft das Wasser dann im unteren Drittel über 110er Flansche ein. Die Tonne steht mit der Oberkante also dann auch nur 10cm über der Wasserlinie des Teiches. Hier erreichst du schon die Schwerkraft, da das Wasser selbständig nachläuft und das Niveau halten will. Von der Tonne geht es dann mittig in den 1.IBC (bei mir wirds ein Patronenfilter) und dann wieder im unteren Drittel in den 2. IBC (hier wirds dann __ Hel-X ruhend geben). Das Wasser steigt nach oben durch das Hel-X und läuft oben raus. Hier kommt evtl. noch eine Sammelkammer (Regentonne 300l) ran. Aus dieser Tonne wird das Wasser unten raus gepumt und in den Teich zurück geschickt. So etwa!

Ansonsten sind, glaube ich zumindest, bei den Grundlagen die Filteraufbauten Schwerkraft, Halbschwerkraft nochmals in Zeichnungen dargestellt. Das Entscheidende bei Schwerkraft ist eigentlich, dass die Oberkante der Filterbehälter oder der Mehrkammerfilter knapp über Wasserniveau steht und das Wasse nur hinten mittels Pumpe weiter bzw. raus befördert wird.

Hoffe konnte helfen. Ansonsten hier - https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853


----------



## drzero (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Leute,

was haltet Ihr von dieser Bauanleitung? Hat jemand dieses Filtertyp schon gebaut?
Erfahrung?
Ist halt eben kein Schwerkraftfilter wie von euch empfohlen !?


http://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html

bis dann


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Guten Morgen Jens. 

Die Anleitung ist schon super. Bei dieser Variante ist es aber nur Halbschwerkraft. Das hat erstmal zur Folge, dass du das Wasser vom Bodenablauf durch einen Vorfilter (hier wäre jetzt ein Schwerkraftsiebfilter gemeint) laufen lässt und es dann aus diesem heraus pumpst und nach oben die 1,2m bis 1,5m in die Filterbehälter befördern musst. Bei dieser Variante würde ich eine UVC hinten nachschalten, da die Algen eh' langsam verklumpen, dann zu Boden sinken und über den Bodenablauf wieder dem Siebfilter / Vorfilter zugeführt werden. So hast du eine gute Vorabscheidung und das Ganze läuft.
Mich personlich stört bei dieser Sache nur, dass das gefilterte Wasser überwiegend nur einfach reinläuft, ob nachher über einen zusätzlichen Filtergraben oder Bachlauf. Ich persönlich beabsichtige das Wasser dann mit Pumpenleistung in das Becken zu leiten und hoffe so noch eine kleine Kreisströmung zu erzielen, welche den Schmutzeinzug / die zentrierende Sogwirkung des BA unterstützt. Meine Filteranlage soll ja dann unter Wasserlinie stehen und so pumpe ich ja nicht wirklich, sondern sorge nur für die Fliessbewegung. Vom Stromverbauch her, wird sich das wahrscheinlich kaum unterscheiden.

 Ach ja, (aber nur meine Meinung & nichts persönlich nehmen) und sehen möchte ich die Filteranlage eigentlich auch nicht, aber da kann man ja bestimmt was schönes verbauen,

Fazit von mir: Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall und Platz brauchen alle Filteranlagen.


----------



## drzero (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

@Zacky 

Danke fuer Dein Kommentar. 
Nur eines verstehe ich nicht so ganz. 
Meinst Du den UVC hinter dem Schwerkraftsiebfilter oder hinter den Tonnen schalten?
Hab mir auch mal das ganze durchgerechnet. Die komplette Filteranlage wuerde dann so um die 1000"Taler" kosten. Ist das angemessen? 
Meine Alternative wuerde das Biosys Set 4 sein.

Noch ein anderer Gedanke der mich beunruhigt in Bezug auf Vorgehensweise Wasserfuellung des Teiches:

1. Schritt: Vlies einlegen
2. Schritt: Folie einlegen
3. Schritt: Ufermatte anbringen und Pflanzzonen mit Substrat fuellen
4. Schritt: Pflanzen setzen
Und nun?
Kann ich dann noch etwaige grosse Falten durch ziehen beseitigen?
Habe dann naemlich angst das sich das Substrat loesen koennte oder
beim Anlegen der Folie durch den Wasserdruck an der Teichform koennten
sich Pflanzzonen noch verschieben.
Was fuer Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?

Gruss Jens


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Morjen Jens,

Ich meinte, die UVC hinter den Filter zu schalten. Denn so wurde mir das erklärt, das die Algen (Schwebelagen) eh' einige Zeit benötigen um zu verklumpen und dann zu Boden sinken. Das heißt, wenn du sie gleich vorne vorschaltest, kann es wohl passieren, dass sie dann im Biofilter landen und da wollen wir sie ja auch nicht haben. Aber man kann sie auch vor dem Siebfilter bauen. Ich weiß aber ehrlich auch nicht gesagt, wie lange es denn tatsächlich dauert, bis die Algen verklumpen. Momentan habe ich bei mir die UVC auch vor dem Filter und muss die Schaumstoffmatte, die ich am Einlauf zu liegen habe, jede Woche 2 x gut durchspülen, da sie sie sich mit allerhand Zeugs noch zusetzt. Meine Vorfilterung ist noch sehr bescheiden und muss noch umgebaut werden.

Das Biosys Set 4 kenne ich nicht, kann ich Dir nichts zu sagen. Aber 1000 Taler ist nach meinem Wissen ganz gut, zumal die Einzelteile, wie Sifi etc., ganz schön ins Geld gehen können. DIe Anlage muss nur für das Teichvolumen und Besatz ausreichen bzw. knapp etwas drüber liegen. Dann sollte das passen.

Zu den anderen Fragen kann ich leider nichts sagen, da hier meine Erfahrung so gut wie null ist. Beim Schwimmteich habe ich die Folie von einer Firma vor Ort verlegen lassen und daher ist sie bei mir faltenfrei. Mein Teich ist auch ringsum und innen gemauert und die Pflannzzonen sind demnach also qausi separiert. Da schiebts nix mehr. Sorry, aber da könnten sich bestimmt noch mal welche melden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## drzero (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Leute,

nochmal meine aktuelle Sorge in Bezug auf Vorgehensweise Wasserfuellung des Teiches:

1. Schritt: Vlies einlegen
2. Schritt: Folie einlegen
3. Schritt: Ufermatte anbringen und Pflanzzonen mit Substrat fuellen
4. Schritt: Pflanzen setzen
Und nun?
Kann ich dann noch etwaige grosse Falten durch ziehen beseitigen?
Habe dann naemlich angst das sich das Substrat loesen koennte oder
beim Anlegen der Folie durch den Wasserdruck an der Teichform koennten
sich Pflanzzonen noch verschieben.
Was fuer Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?


Hat auch jemand zufaellig noch ne Anleitung bzw.ein Foto zum Einbau des Bodenablaufs.
Hauptsaechlich geht es um die Einbringung des BA in den Boden (betoniert).

Danke

Gruss Jens


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Jens.

Bezüglich deines BA kann ich Dir vielleicht mit Bildern helfen. Habe Dir mal zwei - drei Bilder angehangen. Hoffe du kannst was dazu erkennen, was Dich interessiert. Wenn nicht, melde dich nochmal.

     

Ich habe einen Graben gezogen, 20cm breit und tief. Das Loch für den BA selbst habe ich tiefer gemacht, da er ja auch größer ist und umlaufend auch gute 10cm Platz für den Beton gelassen. Zusätzlich habe ich drei Pflastersteine darunter zu liegen, waagerecht gemacht, BA drauf gestellt, dann alles mit Betonestrich ausgegossen und nach der Trockenphase, wiederum Sand auf den Beton als erste Deckschicht.

Grüße


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Servus Jens

Zwischen #3 + #4 kannst auch schon Wasser füllen ...
Immer soviel das die nächst höher liegende Pflanzstufe noch trocken ist .. da kann man auch noch gefühlvoll an der Folie die Falten ziehen ....

BA.: Zacky hat es ganz gut erklärt  einbetonieren würde ich nur den BA selbst ... die Rohre zum Filter nur in Sand legen, eventuell vorher noch mit Vließ einpacken/umwickeln (Isolierung). Dadurch hat das Rohr auch noch Spiel (dehnen + zusammenziehen) im Erdreich.


----------



## drzero (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

@Zacky und Helmut

Vielen Dank fuer eure Mithilfe.


Helmut hat geschrieben:
"Zwischen #3 + #4 kannst auch schon Wasser füllen ...
Immer soviel das die nächst höher liegende Pflanzstufe noch trocken ist .. da kann man auch noch gefühlvoll an der Folie die Falten ziehen"

Kann ich jetzt schon vorher die Pflanzterrassen mit Substrat fuellen
oder erst wenn der Wasserstand kurz vor der Terrasse ist nachdem die Folie
nachgezogen wurde?

Gruss Jens


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hi Jens,

ich würde denken, es ist besser erst mit Substrat füllen, wenn der Wasserstand soweit oben ist und alles so weit faltenfrei ist, wie es Dir dann reicht und gezogen ist. Ich persönlich würde das Wasser auch einen Tag stehen lassen, damit sich die Folie alleine schon durch das Wassergewicht selbst noch etwas zieht. Oder halt einen halben Tag, je nach Füllhöhe und Stufenziel.

Grüße


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Servus Zacky


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Servus Helmut


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Servus Jens,
ich hab meine Pflanzzonen erst mit Substrat (lehmiger Sand) gefüllt als das Wasser ganz 
oben war. Das Wasser hab ich auch langsam aufgefüllt immer von Stufe zu Stufe, dann wieder
einen Tag gewartet, Falten geglättet so gut wies ging und dann wieder weiter gefüllt.
Meine Ufermatten brachte ich erst ganz zum Schluss an.
Hab dies in meinem Teichumbau auch alles beschrieben, klick in meiner Signatur auf
Teichumbau dann kannst Du es nachlesen.
LG Markus


----------



## drzero (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Leute,

mache mir gerade Gedanken ueber die Bodengestaltung des Teiches.
Moechte eigentlich nur die Pflanzterrassen mit Substrat fuellen.
Der Boden des Tiefenbereichs soll blank bleiben.
Um die Terrassen nun ein bisschen aufzupeppen koennte man ja auch vereinzelt
Steine in verschiedenen Groessen verwenden.
Sind eigentlich alle Gesteinssorten Algenfoerdernd?
Habe mir auch ueberlegt einen gewissen Randbereich mit Steinen
zu ueberdecken. Natuerlich als Unterlage nutze ich die Ufermatte.
Gibt es hierzu Empfehlungen bzgl. Gesteinsart? Granit?

Im voraus Danke fuer Eure Tipps.

Bis dann


----------



## Zacky (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Also ich habe Granitstein genommen. Ich denke jede Natursteinart ist ihrer Art und Weise verwendbar, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob evtl. Kalksteingebilde sich irgendwann stellenweise zersetzen. Ich würde daher nur zu harten Steinen, wie Granit, Schiefer etc. raten. Keine Betonsteinattrappen, so aus'm Bauch heraus!?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Jens,
ich persönlich habe nur Granitsteine ins Wasser gesetzt, und da ganz wenige.
Wenn Du diese auf die Ufermatte stellst, dann ist die Folie vor scharfen Kanten geschützt.
Nochmals zu Deinen Pflanzstufen.
Ich persönlich habe meine eben gemacht und leicht nach aussen hängend.
Das hat m. M. n. den Vorteil dass das Substrat besser hebt und auch Seerosen und
andere Pflanzen in Körben leichter zu positionieren sind.
LG Markus.


----------



## drzero (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo Leute,

bin wieder, nach "langer" beruflicher Abwesenheit, in meinem Teichprojekt gelandet.
Dieses Frühjahr soll es losgehen !!
Nach langem überlegen der Teichgestaltung möchte ich den Schritt wagen zur kompletten
Verschlemmung der Teichfolie.
D.h. als Basis möchte ich ne 1mm starke Folie mit 500er Vlies einbringen. Über diese
dann Verbundmatten die eingeschlemmt werden.
Nun sind aber einige Fragen aufgekommen.
-Wie stelle ich sicher, dass sich die Verbundmatten richtig anlegen an die Folie und Erdreich
so das kein Hohlraum zwischen Verbundmatte-Folie und Erdreich entsteht??
-Sollte man das finale "verputzen" glatt oder aufgerauht gestalten??
-Sollte man die Folie zu 100% verputzen? Auch im oberen Bereich, der im Teichbetrieb im trockenen liegt?

Jede Menge Fragen...

Hintergrund des verputzens ist eigentlich das verstecken der Folie und das natürliche Aussehen.


Hoffe mal mir kann jemand nen Tipp geben zum Verputzen.


Danke


----------



## Kolja (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo,


> -Wie stelle ich sicher, dass sich die Verbundmatten richtig anlegen an die Folie und Erdreich
> so das kein Hohlraum zwischen Verbundmatte-Folie und Erdreich entsteht??



Die Verbundmatte wird zum Vermörterln punktuell auf die Folie geklebt. Sie steht  aber nach dem Austrocknen sozusagen von alleine. 




> -Sollte man das finale "verputzen" glatt oder aufgerauht gestalten??


Ich habe rauh verputzt und würde es wieder so machen. So hat die Verbundmatte den Vorteil, dass sie auch einen guten Ausstieg gewährleistet.



> Sollte man die Folie zu 100% verputzen? Auch im oberen Bereich, der im Teichbetrieb im trockenen liegt?


Ich würde sagen, wenn verputzen, dann gerade da, so hast du die Folie versteckt und vor UV geschützt.


----------



## drzero (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung - Neuling*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

bin nach langem überlegen doch jetzt abgekommen von dem Vorhaben
meinen Teich komplett zu verputzen.
Das mit der evtl. Leckage, was hoffentlich nie eintreten soll, hat mich
zu meinem Entschluss bekräftigt.

Jetzt was anderes.
Könnte mir schon vorstellen das so 2 Koi´s oder Karpfen
meinen Teich als ihr Revier ansehen können.
Bei der Substratwahl möchte ich das Sand-Lehm Gemisch nehmen.
Nun hab ich Bedenken das die Kois beim Gründeln diesen zu stark durchwühlen => ungewollte Wassertrübung
Was haltet ihr von feinem Rheinkies? Körnung 2/8? auch in Bezug auf die Förderung von Algenbildung bei Kies?

bis dann


----------

